# Hymer owners......



## kaacee

Why is it that Hymer owners need to stress the fact when they post on here.

Examples include: Cleaned the HYMER ......Had our first trip of the year in our HYMER ........Just had out HYMER serviced ....Fitted new tyres on the HYMER ..... etc etc.

Is it perceived as some sort of one upmanship to own this particular brand of motorhome?


Keith


----------



## raynipper

Dunno Keith.
But just put another £1,000 value on the HOBBY with a new crossmember.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

A very good question which I have asked more than once before Keith.

Often there are several such posts on the front page at the same time when the question is about a base vehicle problem. Mentioning the base vehicle might lead to some replies when saying Hymer gives no clue at all to those who might be able to help.

On a collective noun thread recently I suggested that a group of Hymer owners should be known as a pride, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee

gudlucker said:


> Is it perceived as some sort of one upmanship to own this particular brand of motorhome?
> Keith


It certainly does appear so Keith. :roll:

Regards

AutosleeperDave. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## Tklybeard

If you were the L/H drive Hymer owner/driver that I met coming down Snowden this morning on the very narrow roads sorry I scared you but I had stopped as near to the wall as possable.


----------



## BillCreer

Maybe it's beacause it's less of a mouthful than Autocruise Aguusta.

I used to enjoy watching Mike Hailwood thrashing Agostini when they both rode those machines.

Don't be so touchy.

Maby you could shorten something like a "Frankia i840 qd" to a Franki.


----------



## bigbazza

Just got my *Autotrail*l MOT, sailed thro'


----------



## Chausson

gudlucker said:


> Why is it that Hymer owners need to stress the fact when they post on here.
> 
> Examples include: Cleaned the HYMER ......Had our first trip of the year in our HYMER ........Just had out HYMER serviced ....Fitted new tyres on the HYMER ..... etc etc.
> 
> Is it perceived as some sort of one upmanship to own this particular brand of motorhome?
> 
> Keith


I don't know about that, but when I refer to the HYMER I call it the van.


----------



## taildj

As a Hymer owner I can willingly accept a group of Hymer owners being termed ' A Pride'. I think this generally is how Hymer owners feel about their vehicle. Similarly, being a part of the informal club of such owners.

I just hope that owners of other makes feel a similar pride in their ownership, given the significant cost of the investment. 

My pride stems from the fact my vehicle is functional, comfortable as well as durable. It is well cared for, and has repaid our investment, and effort to then maintain it by providing many an enjoyable holiday.

Wishing all, happy trouble free travels irrespective of the vehicle driven


----------



## erneboy

OK Bill, it's mentioned in my details and I think that is the only time I ever mentioned which model it is. I have never referred to my van using the manufacturers name unless my query was specifically about the manufacturer. I don't think doing so would help inform anyone reading any posts I might make.

I would say exactly the same about Gemmy, Tony. Till he recently when he posted about delivery problems with his new van I didn't know he was a Hymer owner. He does not name drop at every opportunity. A good many Hymer owners do. This seems to me largely to be confined to members of that group. I wonder why? Alan.

Edit: Bill I suppose many things could be shortened in the manner you suggest but to what purpose?


----------



## Zebedee

erneboy said:


> Till he (Tony) recently when he posted about delivery problems with his new van I didn't know he was a Hymer owner.


He isn't yet Alan. :roll:

Poor lad is still being let down by Hymer, or dealer, or both!

Dave

P.S. Just checked and I see his current van is a Hymer.

Never put Tony down as a slow learner!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

I don't have to shout about it. Reminds me of a similar discusson about Hymers 18 months or so ago, 'When you close the door of a Golf, it sounds just like a Hymer' :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## pippin

Anyway - as we, the cognoscenti well know - it is pronounced "Hoomer".

As indeed Snowden is spelt Snowdon, or indeed Yr Wyddfa!

Me? Picky?


----------



## davesport

If you had one you'd understand  

(Ducks & runs for cover)


----------



## midgeteler

Why would a HYMER owner brag about owning a poor mans
NIESSMAN AND BISCHOF  

Seriously I think its a good thing to mention "in passing" the make or model when asking a related question. It saves looking up or a poster having to mention, the make details etc.


----------



## GEMMY

When I was talking to Hymer HQ in Germany last week, they pronounced it Hymer. :wink: 8) :lol: 

tony


----------



## kaacee

BillCreer said:


> Maybe it's beacause it's less of a mouthful than Autocruise Aguusta.
> 
> I used to enjoy watching Mike Hailwood thrashing Agostini when they both rode those machines.
> 
> Don't be so touchy.
> 
> Maby you could shorten something like a "Frankia i840 qd" to a Franki.


Not touchy at all, as other poster's have said, if a question is posed relating directly to a certain type of motorhome thats fine.

Incidently, I also remember watching Hailwood and Agostini, but I think the Augusta's they rode were a slightly different machine to the Autocruise version.

Posted: Today - 6:08 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you had one you'd understand

(Ducks & runs for cover)

I must confess when I was researching which MH to purchase
I did look at the H***R but only the once :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## Chausson

Is it not pronounced as HUMMER with emphasis on the "U". :? :? 


Ron


----------



## hogan

raynipper said:


> Dunno Keith.
> But just put another £1,000 value on the HOBBY with a new crossmember.
> 
> Ray.


Was it as easy as I thought ?


----------



## 747

They mention HYMER but seem coy about saying FIAT. :lol: 

Unless their HYMER is back to the FIAT DEALER for repairs. 8O


----------



## GEMMY

Can't mention Fiat cos it's a Merc. :lol: 

tony


----------



## foll-de-roll

Chausson said:


> Is it not pronounced as HUMMER with emphasis on the "U". :? :?
> 
> Ron


Hi

Yes

Andy :roll:


----------



## lesanne

Hi all ,after reading all this post, it seams to me that all the animosity towards Hymer owners is totally unfounded ,as we all know we buy what we can afford to do the lifeslyle we want ,maybe some have a stiff upperlip but not all , so my fellow M/homers enjoy the life style while you still can i know i will
regards Les


----------



## erneboy

Just poking, no animosity, on my part at least.

I just noticed that it is common for owners of just one make of van to to this and then only some of them. I can think of no good reason for doing it.

I have noticed a similar tendency in some BMW owners some of whom refer to the "BM" rather than the car, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY

Me, I don't give a toss. :lol: 

tony


----------



## 100127

That sure stirred up a hornets nest.


----------



## midgeteler

erneboy said:


> Just poking, no animosity, on my part at least.
> 
> I just noticed that it is common for owners of just one make of van to to this and then only some of them. I can think of no good reason for doing it.
> 
> I have noticed a similar tendency in some BMW owners some of whom refer to the "BM" rather than the car, Alan.


Know what you mean Alan, but surely its valid in a 2 or more car family with different makes. I can imagine that if you were used to differentiating between them when talking about them it would be second nature to specify which one , no?
At one time we had a BM, a Merc and an MG and I confess to referring to them by name rather than "the car" and didn't occur to me that I was being pretentious----until you pointed it out 

Edited spelling mistake


----------



## Glandwr

I hear Steve Jobs is designing the next model and it's is to be called the Ihymer. I suspect that'll go down well with the name droppers (and pickerupers) :lol: 

Dick


----------



## GEMMY

Good grief, I'll never get another Hymer, they'll be queuing round the clock, to buy sight unseen, Because of the 'I' even though there'll be an uppgrade in 3 months. :roll: 

tony


----------



## aldra

I just call mine the hymer, the new one i'll call the adria
the alternative would be the van!!!
doesn't have a name
never think of it as describing more than what it is  
aldra


----------



## Zebedee

GEMMY said:


> Good grief, I'll never get another Hymer.
> tony


It's beginning to look that way Tony!! :lol: :lol:

Dave

P.S. Sorry - that was cruel. I owe you a pint to make up for it. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY

Hey Dave, why don't you have mine before it goes in, you know that you deserve an upgrade. 8) :lol: 

tony


----------



## artona

Hymer is a generic name for a motorhome. 

I remember taking our Euramobil, which was on a fiat chassis into the fiat dealership and there was no way of convincing them it was not a hymer. Thats a Hymer, they kept saying. I think most people who do not know about motorhomes think they are all made by Hymer.

How many of us call our vacuum cleaner, the hoover? Even though it might not have been made by hoover lol. So maybe we should all be calling our motorhomes "The Hymer" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

On saying that I do always laugh when I pass the ranks of the hymer club at shows. Is it always just coincidence that the newest vans get there first and so get to park on the front row :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

No thanks Tony.

My Wartburg is running quite well at the moment!

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd

Wartburg !!!!

Now thats something I have not heard mention of for a looooong time !! 

Nearly as ancient as a Gogomobile and who remembers them now??


----------



## alanedwin

*Hymen*

Mine is still intact, thank you.


----------



## Pard

Artona is right - in the eyes of those who know it all but know next to nothing, _all _A-classes are Hymers, regardless of how large the actual maker's name appears on it - except those who refer to them as Winnebagos, of course. Why worry? My former Hymer and present Eura Mobil are most often referred to in our family as 'the van' - it distinguishes it from 'the car'.

In postings I've doubtless referred to the make when hoping for help with queries, as there's not much point in seeking responses about a Swift or an Autotrail when the bit you want to fix is Hymer's or Eura Mobil's.

If it's general non-motorhome chit-chat, I can't say I've noticed a preponderance of mentions of Hymers...

Terry


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Our Hymer was simply a drain - Jan Claude DAM VAN.

Broke down at:
A1 Peterborough
Peterbough Show
A14 on the way from Peterbough Show
S****horpe
A14 on the way from S****horpe
At Home
Channel tunnel entrance
Ferry Meadows CC Peterborough
Dover Ferry
Millau Viaduct
Reims
We could go on and on

Sold here after just 18 months despite spending over £3k on her.

New buyer broke down twice on the way home.

Love them to bits but once bitten.........


----------



## GEMMY

How old was the van?

tony


----------



## AndrewandShirley

1993 and we thought it had plenty of life left in her.

Ok we will have another have Hymer without a doubt, we have an N&B Flair atm (which is made by Hymer really) and she is superb.


----------



## GEMMY

At 1993, you don't know it's history,was it ill treated as a child? Did it have it's boosters every 12 months, etc, etc.

tony


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Three volumes of history and I mean every receipt possible.

Should have know really. But the owner who we still talk to, said he never had a real problem.

Anyway, we did not loose much on the sale and we learnt alot.

Love the new Hymers pity they are over £80k!


----------



## GEMMY

Don't rub it in, my account will soon realise that. :roll: 

tony


----------



## AndrewandShirley

You lucky s*d.

They are simply great.

Had two on the Moroccan trip this year and we fell in love with them.

The plan is for three more years in the N&B then but a Hymer to see us to retirement.

What are you getting and from where?


----------



## GEMMY

Hymer B 614 SL Hymer uk, see:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-102653-.html

tony


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Just read thro the posts - clearly totally unacceptable delays.

But is it worth the wait? We thing so - what a m/h stunning.

Good part ex despite the wait?


----------



## andyandsue

*just of in my CI*

WEVE JUST COME OUT OF THE CLOSET AND NOW FREELY ADMIT TO DRIVING A CI....PRONOUNCED CI


----------



## GEMMY

Don't know whether it was best p/ex, but we're happy thats all that counts. :lol: 

tony


----------



## BillCreer

Hey can we have less of this idle chit chat you're interrupting the "Hymer" 8O owner bashing.


----------



## GEMMY

:lol: 

tony


----------



## artona

AndrewandShirley said:


> Our Hymer was simply a drain - Jan Claude DAM VAN.
> 
> Broke down at:
> A1 Peterborough
> Peterbough Show
> A14 on the way from Peterbough Show
> S****horpe
> A14 on the way from S****horpe
> At Home
> Channel tunnel entrance
> Ferry Meadows CC Peterborough
> Dover Ferry
> Millau Viaduct
> Reims
> We could go on and on
> 
> Sold here after just 18 months despite spending over £3k on her.
> 
> New buyer broke down twice on the way home.
> 
> Love them to bits but once bitten.........


was it the Hymer that broke down or the base vehicle it was built onto?


----------



## erneboy

I would like to see the Hymer mechanicals which caused so much trouble, here was I thinking that Hymer didn't make mechanical stuff at all, Alan.


----------



## JockandRita

artona said:


> was it the Hymer that broke down or the base vehicle it was built onto?


That's what I was thinking Stew.

You and others remember the three bouts of bad luck with our * HYMER *, (FAO O/P. :wink: ), but none of it was * HYMER * related........thank goodness.
I was chatting to another * HYMER * owner yesterday here on the rally field, and he has gone from a 2005 model * HYMER *, back to a 2001 model * HYMER *, supposedly for quality and reliability.............according to him.

Cheers,

Jock. ( A fellow * HYMER * owner, and chuffed about it too.  )


----------



## erneboy

Jock, what make is your van? I am sure the info. is on here somewhere but I seem to have missed it, Alan.


----------



## JockandRita

erneboy said:


> Jock, what make is your van? I am sure the info. is on here somewhere but I seem to have missed it, Alan.


Hi Alan,

It's a * HYMER *. More details in the "Garage Section." :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nos 2 & 3 of the bad luck stories are detailed in our Germany 2007 and France 2008 Blogs. No1 was due to a drunk driver back in Nov 2006. Grrrrrrr.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## kaacee

No1 was due to a drunk driver back in Nov 2006. Grrrrrrr

Gracious me, was not the H***R good enough to avoid this, another obvious unpublished fault with this brand of MH.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## GEMMY

You just can't avoid a jealous driver always. :lol: 

tony


----------



## CliveMott

Madisons and now Brownhills have been brainwashing them for many years. Just say "There there" and pat them on the head.
Smile and be happy. Just think, they have probably got an Elektroblock to occupy them. Most of the rest of us don,t have this luxury.

C.


----------



## GEMMY

Are you on the correct thread Clive :? 

tony


----------



## JockandRita

gudlucker said:


> No1 was due to a drunk driver back in Nov 2006. Grrrrrrr
> 
> Gracious me, was not the H***R good enough to avoid this, another obvious unpublished fault with this brand of MH.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


 :lol:

Jock.


----------



## CliveMott

"Are you on the correct thread Clive Confused

tony"


Oh yes tony!

If you read the ongoing posts re Elektroblock you will see its a regular problem with Hymers.

C.


----------



## GEMMY

Hymer electroblock probs, why not other marques also?

tony


----------



## JockandRita

CliveMott said:


> Madisons and now Brownhills have been brainwashing them for many years. Just say "There there" and pat them on the head.
> Smile and be happy. Just think, they have probably got an Elektroblock to occupy them. Most of the rest of us don,t have this luxury.
> 
> C.


Not me Clive. I don't deal with that shower of s--t for anything.



CliveMott said:


> Just think, they have probably got an Elektroblock to occupy them.


The only occupying of my time with the Elektroblock in 6 years of ownership, was to replace a blown surge fuse. :thumbleft: :lol:



CliveMott said:


> Most of the rest of us don,t have this luxury.


Out of curiosity Clive, who supplies the transformer/converter for the Concorde's electrics ?

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## peejay

midgeteler said:


> Why would a HYMER owner brag about owning a poor mans
> NIESSMAN AND BISCHOF


Dunno, probably because * HYMER   * is a lot easier to spell than Niesmann+Bischoff.

:roll: :lol:

Pete


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We were the proud owners of an Auto-Sleeper Medallion. We named it Wally, but usually referred to it as 'the van' or sometimes 'the Medallion'

Then, in January, we looked around for another van with more seatbelts and LEZ compliance, and it had to be no longer than the 20ft of the Medallion. We found a Hymer C544k that fitted the bill, and at only 18ft 5ins.

In the few weeks we had to wait before actually handing over one van and picking up the other we stopped referring to 'the van' and talked about, for example, 'clearing out the Medallion' and 'picking up the Hymer'. Thus we did get into a bit of a habit of referring to our present van as 'the Hymer'.
I'm sure though that if the Cee Five Four Four Kay had a snappier name we would have used that instead.

Sorry to join this thread so late but we've been away in The Hymer for 10 days. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Chris

PS We did hanker a bit over an Auto-Sleeper Broadway, but couldn't afford it. :wink:


----------



## blj

O i do hope i have not got to say i cleaned my 34 foot RV hurricane four winds today LOL

the newbe


----------



## JockandRita

blj said:


> O i do hope i have not got to say i cleaned my 34 foot RV hurricane four winds today LOL
> 
> the newbe


 :lol:

Jock.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

How & 
Y 
Must
Everyone
Rant

about the name HYMER?

Took me ages to think of that.

Getting back to the original post, we always state what m/h we have (not a Hymer) well it is really (N&B) as that tends to alert/attract other owners who may know the answer or have a similar problem.


----------



## bigfoot

Of course the ultimate is in your Hymer wearing your Hymer polo shirt and baseball cap drinking from your Hymer mug and checking your emails on your My hymer.com mail account.
Listening to the Monkees best hits including Hymer a believer!


----------



## pippin

Our daughter has a new au pair, from Germany.

I pointed to the Hymer name on our, errrrr, Hymer and asked her to pronounce it.

*Hoomer*

As in vacuum cleaner!


----------



## icer

Ve call ours Huma


----------



## JockandRita

pippin said:


> Our daughter has a new au pair, from Germany.
> 
> I pointed to the Hymer name on our, errrrr, Hymer and asked her to pronounce it.
> 
> *Hoomer*
> 
> As in vacuum cleaner!


And in Bad Waldsee, Bavaria, they pronounce it * Himer *, with the emphamis on the i   :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## GEMMY

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!! when I spoke to them, that was EXACTLY how they pronounced it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## JockandRita

GEMMY said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!! when I spoke to them, that was EXACTLY how they pronounced it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tony


And they'll be in the know, won't they Tony? :wink:

Any news on yours yet?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## GEMMY

Latest, sometime this week, except Hymer Uk's week contains 100 days. :roll: :lol: 

tony


----------



## JockandRita

GEMMY said:


> Latest, sometime this week, except Hymer Uk's week contains 100 days. :roll: :lol:
> 
> tony


Ah, It'll be August sometime then Tony? :wink:

Good luck with it. :thumbleft:

Jock.


----------



## Glandwr

I had Saabs for 35 yrs, always surprised when I heard it pronounced with a "Z". 

Best of luck nest week Tony. Got any figure nails left?

Dick


----------



## GEMMY

Have you succumbed to the demon drink Dick. :lol: 

tony


----------



## erneboy

What's wrong with Saabz?


----------



## GEMMY

"Figure" it out. :lol: 

tony


----------



## BillCreer

I was told that motorhoming virgins call them Hymens.

I know I'm always looking to see if mine is still there.


----------



## GEMMY

If you have the change Bill, I understand skilled surgeons can put it back. :lol: 

tony


----------



## skid

*Hymer owner*

 8) luv my Motorhome

luv my Hymer

less to type


----------



## BillCreer

GEMMY said:


> If you have the change Bill, I understand skilled surgeons can put it back. :lol:
> 
> tony


Thanks Tony,

Might take you up on that.

Do they also do "servicing"?


----------



## SilverF1

pippin said:


> Our daughter has a new au pair, from Germany.
> 
> I pointed to the Hymer name on our, errrrr, Hymer and asked her to pronounce it.
> 
> *Hoomer*
> 
> As in vacuum cleaner!


S'pose as a Hymer owner I should retain my sense of Hoomer, then.


----------



## GEMMY

Bil, don't take me up on that, I use hacksaws and chisels. :wink: 

tony


----------



## BillCreer

GEMMY said:


> Bil, don't take me up on that, I use hacksaws and chisels. :wink:
> 
> tony


Tony,

You know how to tease a girl/boy.

I believe Bart calls his a Homer


----------



## CasaMia

After much searching & deliberating about which motor home to get (originally I wanted a mahoosive Kontiki 679) we are now the proud owners of a HYMER!!! or we will be at the end of June when we pay the rest of it off. I have to admit we have been calling it the Hymer in conversation. Oh well, HY FIVE !!!! :lol:


----------



## teemyob

*Asked*

Not sure if it has already been asked, thread is tooooo long.

Do you call the Hymer a "Hi-Mare" or a "hoo-merr"

http://translate.google.com/#en|de|hymer

(Type in "Hymer" click Listen (needs sound))

TM


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Asked*



teemyob said:


> Not sure if it has already been asked, thread is tooooo long.
> 
> Do you call the Hymer a "Hi-Mare" or a "hoo-merr"
> 
> http://translate.google.com/#en|de|hymer
> 
> (Type in "Hymer" click Listen (needs sound))
> 
> TM


Hi Trev,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1060042.html#1060042

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

and does it really matter :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## erneboy

Just washed the Frankia.

I have to say that calling the van "The Frankia" feels completely alien to me, Alan.


----------



## teemyob

*Frankia*



aldra said:


> and does it really matter :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Not really!

8)


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> and does it really matter :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Hi Sandra,

It must have mattered to Keith, the original poster, for him to have raised the subject. :wink: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1047258.html#1047258

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee

JockandRita said:


> It must have mattered to Keith, the original poster, for him to have raised the subject. :wink: Jock.


Seems it also matters to a further 93 posters Jock.

Are there that many poor misguided devils on MHF? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol: :lol:

=

=

=

=

=

=

=

=

=

=

=

=

That should keep it going for anothet 93! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

There must be :lol: :lol:

Life's too short

Ex Hymer, Hoomer owner

Still a brilliant motor home    
Aldra


----------



## CasaMia

my hubby dj'd at a wedding saturday night, their wedding car was a pimped up VW camper all done out in white satin, they're honeymooning in the lakes in a motorhome. Whilst chatting with them, my hubby mentioned we bought a Hymer & they said it's pronounced Himmer ... I heard that someone on MHF has a large transfer on the back of their motor home saying "Adventure before Dementia", perhaps we could get one saying "Hymer before Zimmer". As members of MHF are united by a common interest , I think it's safe to say we are all singing from the same hymn sheet or should that be him sheet :? whatever make / vehicle we own


----------



## aldra

Maybe humm sheet :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> Maybe humm sheet :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


As in smelly or musical Sandra? :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

As in rhyme Jock :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sandra


----------



## taildj

Can't think of any other mark that would attract such attention and how envious people seem to be


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

kaacee said:


> Why is it that Hymer owners need to stress the fact when they post on here.
> 
> Examples include: Cleaned the HYMER ......Had our first trip of the year in our HYMER ........Just had out HYMER serviced ....Fitted new tyres on the HYMER ..... etc etc.
> 
> Is it perceived as some sort of one upmanship to own this particular brand of motorhome?
> 
> Keith


The best we can do is, Laika make such a good van Hymer bought them out to kill the competition.

Hymer owners brag because after shelling out all that dosh it's all they can afford to do.   

Now heading for cover :wink: :wink:


----------



## aldra

Well having changed from a Hymer to an Adria, I now call mine the Adria

Its all to do with the name of the van

The Laika Ecovip doesn't exactly trip of the tongue does it

Loved my hymer then,love my adria now

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY

Aldra, change your personal settings, or are you being posh by leaving Hymer in the box 8) :lol: 

tony


----------

